# Watchmaker Recommendations In London



## PicturesMusic (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,

I've got a vintage Jaeger LeCoultre that needs some TLC as I have a feeling there's something wrong with the movement.

Can anyone recommend any watchmakers in London that I could get to service it? Would also quite like some of the marks on the gold casing repaired at the same time.

Thanks!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Try

Jaeger LeCoultre Boutique

1A Old Bond Street

London W1S 4PA

0207 491 6970

They will of course advise you to take the watch in, and as the official people to deal with it, they will possibly know how to charge. Other than that, welcome to forum and remember, Google is your friend!


----------



## PicturesMusic (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply, but I'm actually looking for personal recommendations along the lines of "I've taken watches to X watchmaker before and been pleased with the service" etc.


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've not personally used these guys but a dealer I have bought a watch from swears by them. Some very positive reviews on other boards too:

http://www.russelltalerman.com/index.php

HTH

Barney


----------



## PicturesMusic (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Barney


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi a friend of a friend of mine actually works at JLC london repairing vintage models so I can recommend they will do a good job. If not I would without a doubt recommend Alsal on The Strand. They are a family business and really know their stuff. I've had quite a few watches serviced there and they do a cracking job for a very good price. They are just opposite the law courts.

good luck

Cheers


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like good advice from Pip Pip above.......... Just wanted to add if it's a JLC then you need to send it to someone who works at a JLC shop as parts difficult to obtain..............as they have to come direct from the Switzerland................... it's best to go to an "authorised" dealer, like the one Pip mentioned as they can also obtain technical drawings too............


----------



## PicturesMusic (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice one, thanks very much for your help everyone!


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

No problem. I'd start with an independent watchmaker first and see what they say. If they can fix it it will be a lot cheaper than JLC but if the parts are too hard to get hold you may have no choice but to go to JLC. Good luck!


----------



## coredriller (Mar 10, 2013)

Steven Hale in George Street comes highly recommended, even by JCL.


----------

